# FML moments



## Ether's Bane (Dec 28, 2010)

What FML moments have you had in your Pokemon games?

A recent one for me was going up to fight Jasmine in HG, then realizing that I had five Water-types on my team. I got murdered by Magnemite again... and again... and again.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Dec 28, 2010)

Fighting Geotis and his hydra-dragon murders Musashi (who knows ice beam) and Mechagon. When I'm out of Revives.


----------



## Zhu Que (Dec 28, 2010)

Spending an hour searching for a female Ralts (yes, I'm horribly sexist like that) at the beginning of Sapphire, only to have my Wurmple score a god-forsaken critical hit and murder the bloody thing.


----------



## Tomatochu (Dec 28, 2010)

Spending 4 hours trying to get  a shiny Lugia in Silver, Just to find out i had no pokeballs.


----------



## Autumn (Jan 2, 2011)

any attempt I ever make at getting a 100 streak in the battle tower in platinum. holy fuck I've been trying for _over a year_ now and nothing is coming of it


----------



## Eifie (Jan 2, 2011)

A few years ago, I was trying to get to the top of Mount Battle in Pokémon Colosseum and I was in the seventies or eighties, I think. I had a bunch of continues and everything, and then one day I accidentally restarted my challenge when I was trying to continue it! D:< Oh, and then I accidentally replaced my team and couldn't change it back because the Pokémon in my old team were past level fifty and the game didn't have an option to scale their levels back. :( Grrr, I haven't attempted it since.


----------



## Aisling (Jan 2, 2011)

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> any attempt I ever make at getting a 100 streak in the battle tower in platinum. holy fuck I've been trying for _over a year_ now and nothing is coming of it


Right?

Especially when it's a Shedinja or something. The only move between the three on my team on my first try was the Kangaskhan's Sucker Punch. Here's how my first encounter with a Shedinja in the battle tower went:

Sucker Punch failed!
Shedinja used Sand Attack!
Sucker Punch missed!
Shedinja used Shadow Sneak!

Repeat that three more times until Sucker Punch is out of PP.


----------



## Autumn (Jan 2, 2011)

shedinja aren't hard (Stone Edge or Crunch take care of those). it's the ice- and electric-types that get me :(


----------



## Superbird (Jan 4, 2011)

Pokémon Pinball RS.

Me: OMFG Yes! I've got more than 5 billion points!

...then the game freezes.


----------



## surskitty (Jan 5, 2011)

Ketsu said:


> Fighting Geotis and his hydra-dragon murders Musashi (who knows ice beam) and Mechagon. When I'm out of Revives.


... Geotis?  Where is that spelling coming from?  


Shiny minezumi!!  ... caught by Araragi-hakase, because it was the damn tutorial.  SECOND SHINY I HAVE SEEN IN A GAME AFTER CRYSTAL EVER and I didn't catch that one, either.


----------



## Zhorken (Jan 5, 2011)

Alraune said:


> Especially when it's a Shedinja or something. The only move between the three on my team on my first try was the Kangaskhan's Sucker Punch.


I ran into a Shedinja in the Battle Hall with my Dragonite who knew no Shedinja-beating moves.  ... She had a Choice Scarf on and I wore out ExtremeSpeed then won (barely) with Struggle. :D

And then I lost like five battles from the end because I forgot Grass had Abomasnow in it.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 5, 2011)

surskitty said:


> ... Geotis?  Where is that spelling coming from?


Dyslexic spelling of Goetis?


----------



## surskitty (Jan 5, 2011)

Why not just Geechisu?  :(


----------



## Pwnemon (Jan 5, 2011)

because that just reminds me of cheese which makes me laugh, not a good reaction to an evil overlord.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jan 5, 2011)

Well I could call him Geechisu/Geechis/Geetis/Geecis/Geotis/G'Cis.

To Quote TV Tropes: "* According to Word Of God, he's named after the G and C-sharp (or "Cis") timpanis of his battle theme.
** AND his last name is Harmonia. Play G and C-Sharp on a piano. They are a tritone (You music people out there know what I'm talking about) which is dissonance; unstable harmony."

So I like Geotis the best. Calling him Geechisu is like calling X "Ekkusu". Just because it's a literal transliteration doesn't make it good.


----------



## surskitty (Jan 5, 2011)

Ketsu said:


> Well I could call him Geechisu/Geechis/Geetis/Geecis/Geotis/G'Cis.
> 
> To Quote TV Tropes: "* According to Word Of God, he's named after the G and C-sharp (or "Cis") timpanis of his battle theme.
> ** AND his last name is Harmonia. Play G and C-Sharp on a piano. They are a tritone (You music people out there know what I'm talking about) which is dissonance; unstable harmony."
> ...


... I still don't see where Geotis is coming from, other than possibly a misspelling of Goetis.

... Uh.  ekkusu is very clearly X.  Geechisu could be all sorts of things.  It's not a good analogy.


----------



## Glaciachan (Jan 5, 2011)

Having my Ampharos knocked out by a Yanma in the Battle Hall.


----------



## Lili (Jan 5, 2011)

When I was younger I came across a shiny Machop.  Of course, being an idiot, I think 'Will I get more points if I defeat it?'  and I cause the bloody thing to faint.  Looking back now, I facepalm.


----------



## IcySapphire (Jan 6, 2011)

Taking six tries to beat Brock on my first time through FR/LG, not realizing that he now has Rock Tomb...


----------



## Darumaka (Jan 7, 2011)

I killed Ho-oh in Gold and saved the game. I suppose I could have started a new game, but whatever. I ran from a shiny Wingull in Sapphire and didn't realize it until a while after it happened (I noticed that it had the sparkle animation, but I didn't really think anything of it because I didn't know about shinies at the time and I hardly noticed the color difference). And when I found my Silver version's save file deleted from a dead internal battery. I had some pretty good Pokemon on that cartridge too...


----------



## Yarnchu (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh, I can think of a good one. I had my first Crystal version with me when heading to a youth tournament...mmm, about 6 or 5 years ago? Anyways, this was after I had learned about the Mew glitch, so I decided to send my first Mew from my Blue onto Crystal. On the bus, I was telling someone about this Mew and they wanted to see it. I turn on my game and....nothing. It stops at the Gameboy screen. I hopelessly tried to turn it on several times that day for the same thing. I lost my poor Mew and a whole slew of other Pokemon(including a Celebi, but I doubt that was legit anyways).

Then, a few years down the line in...2008, I think, I pick up a used Crystal version at Gamestop(this was like the last time they sold GBC games, as the next time I went there they didn't have any). I start playing through the game, did a glitch to give my character the girl's colors(although FREAKIN Kurt somehow managed to fix that D:), and notice the time is starting to act funny. Not taking too much notice of it, I head onto Olivine and next time I go to play it the game was dead. ;-;

Luckily however, I did remedy that problem in 2009 by having the battery be replaced, but I haven't played it that much.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jan 21, 2011)

I _ran away_ from the _only_ male shiny I've ever encountered, _and_ it was a Haunter. Oh, and knowing my luck, it was _probably_ modest or timid. Granted, it was level 50 or so, because it was in the Turnback cave.


----------



## Ledabot (Jan 22, 2011)

I lost my diamond game. It was in my pocket, then it wasent. Never seen it agean. It had 6 lv100s on it. really killed me.


----------



## Professor Wesker (Jan 22, 2011)

BIG FML Moments:

Facing Misty on Leafgreen. Her damned Starmie was a real son of a bitch. Stupid Water Pulse... and the fact I usually start with Charmander doesn't help.

About two years ago I was chaining Ponyta with the Pokéradar on Diamond in hopes of finding a shiny on route 210 (I think). After about eight hours of wasted max repels and chain breaking Tauros, I see the blue Ponyta I was hunting! I send out my level 63 Scizor, planning to False Swipe it down to 1 HP... I got antsy and accidentally selected Slash... it fainted. I was so pissed. Well, a few weeks ago on my SoulSilver I caught a shiny Rapidash while leveling up my Ursaring on Mt. Silver, so it kinda makes up for it.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jan 23, 2011)

Just about _Every Nuzlocke_ I've Ever. Done.

Probably one of the worst ones in Leafgreen. I have _three_ poison-type pokemon (Venusaur, Victreebell, and Golbat) and I also think I had a psychic-type pokemon. (I at least had a pokemon that _knew_ Psychic) aaaand I lost to Koga.How this is even possible is beyond me. _He couldn't even poison half of my pokemon,_ and my golbat only took half damage. but of course, Koga is freakin' Koga, and my Victreebell fell during her last stand.


----------



## Automata heart (Jan 26, 2011)

the time a wild cacturn beat almost all my team. (all exept my hm slaves about level 50) then, getting it down to like 3 hp, throwing a pokeball at it, and the f***er breaking out. i got it, named it faye (it was a girl, if it was a boy it would have been spike after spike in coyboy bebop) using a masterball.


----------



## Hawlucha Fanatic (Jan 27, 2011)

I've had a few, but the absolute worst would be my Sapphire Nuzlocke game. I got my starter, Joker the Treeko, killed by that Trainer on the beach near Mr. Briney's house. My only other Pokemon were Maleficant the Ralts and Fenrir the Poochyena. Oops.


----------

